# Breeding BSH cats



## Louise81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello I am new to this forum and need some advice regarding my bsh male who is getting on for 9 months old now I also have a black smoke female who is 18 months old and I am wanting to mate these two together,we got the male at 9 weeks old and the breeder was stating that he can breed from 6 months old which I thought was a little too young and not something I wanted to do as I want him to mature more to which I bring my question as he is now 9 months old and he has never shown any interest in my female...she gets very affectionate at times but never meows loud or such when in heat but she also shows the affection towards me and not jinxx the male bsh is this normal? ..just in other peoples experiences with bsh cats at what sort of age do males show more interest in a maiden in heat as any other cats that have been in my family have started at a younger age thank you to anyone responding and any advice/info is very much appreciated.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I would have thought the breeder would have helped you with your questions, if they are both on the active register.

I dont breed bsh but im sure a breeder will be along soon.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Some cats have silent calls, yours might be one of them or her signs are more subtle than you are expecting. Her beeder is the best person to ask for advice.


----------



## Louise81 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been in touch with both breeders the breeder of my female just says bring her to stud with one of her cats which I don't want and the breeder of my male tbh can't stop talking about how her 7 month old male she kept is trying to mate her females..I highlight I just want some advice to which she replys she doesent understand why my male isn't "performing" yet as she says he is old enough,this does not worry me though as I take it he simply isn't mature enough yet but I just wanted advice to if this is the case.


----------



## Louise81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your replys..I do think that is the case with her having silent heats


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Studs work at different ages, one of my studs started at 9 months old the other was 14 months.
Give him time, he will get there.

I expect WLBSH will be along soon as she breeds bsh, so she will know more on this breed than me.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

My BSH stud boy is 8 months and didnt show alot of interest in my girl who has just come out off call ... They really do differ .. Some early some late ... If your girl needs to go to stud that's what you will have to do, as you could be waiting longer than you thought for your boy to mature and therefore putting your girl at greater risk


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi i would say you are looking at 10 to 18 months before he will be ready.My youngest stud was 10 months when hestarted working my friend a breeder whos been doing it years her boy was over 18 months!

You will need to give him more time thats all.It may be an idea to take you girl to stud this time round.


----------



## Louise81 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have been searching for a suitable stud for her and have found one so sooner rather than later we shall be paying him a visit


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds ideal,make sure all his paperwork is good,you will want the breeder of the stud to do you a mating cert,ask about health tests and check blood group.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

First of all, you stated that you got your male at 9 weeks old and that your breeder said he could be bred from the age of 6 months old. 

This sounds like you got him from a backyard breeder and that he likely, does not have a pedigree (since the ones with pedigrees leave at 13 weeks old and usually can't officially be bred until 10 months old). Most BSH males mature later than that though.

Based on this, I would say not to breed simply because you can't get a pedigree for your kittens and you don't know what kind of diseases your cats might be carrying (PKD, HCM etc.).


----------



## Louise81 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you very much everybody I'm happy that his lack of interest is normal and I shall take your advice and take her to stud,it isn't fair on her she goes bonkers rubbing her head on me every time I'm near her lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad you are taking her to stud - it's also undesirable from a health point of view to leave her continuing to call for up to 10 months.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

pipje said:


> First of all, you stated that you got your male at 9 weeks old and that your breeder said he could be bred from the age of 6 months old.
> 
> This sounds like you got him from a backyard breeder and that he likely, does not have a pedigree (since the ones with pedigrees leave at 13 weeks old and usually can't officially be bred until 10 months old).


Thought the same and do hope it's not the case, hope both cats are on the active register and the OP has been showing them so is well versed in quality BSH cats.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

pipje said:


> First of all, you stated that you got your male at 9 weeks old and that your breeder said he could be bred from the age of 6 months old.
> 
> This sounds like you got him from a backyard breeder and that he likely, does not have a pedigree (since the ones with pedigrees leave at 13 weeks old and usually can't officially be bred until 10 months old). Most BSH males mature later than that though.
> 
> Based on this, I would say not to breed simply because you can't get a pedigree for your kittens and you don't know what kind of diseases your cats might be carrying (PKD, HCM etc.).


I have to completely agree.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

In all honesty i totally missed the finer detail of the kitten been 9 weeks when sold..makes you wonder about the original breeder doesnt it.

I look at 9 week old kittens and think blimey i would worry my pants off letting them go at that age they do not seem ready at all,and if the stress of moving home put them off eating they would go down hill very quickly.

OP i wouldnt follow suit.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope he wasn't wandering around freely with her for the past few months! You have bene very very lucky if that is the case.


----------

